# My diapers are attracting ants!



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

I've had this problem for about a month but it's so embarrassing I didn't want to ask for help... I am a clean person I swear!









We have a sugar ant problem and are having a hard time getting rid of them without using chemicals. We even did the chemicals when we went away for a week and a half but they came back.







:

Anyway, I wash my diapers and put them away and 2 hours later they have ants all over them. I have tried moving the diapers but that doesn't help. They are not interested in CPF's so I have been using only CPF's and a few fitteds they don't like. I thought at first my fitteds must not be getting clean inside







but they never get on my SOS's, so that doesn't make sense. They like my Sugarpeas but only some of them. They love my ATD AIO's. I only have 3 of those for the church nursery and they are always covered in ants. This is a very time consuming problem because I can't keep any diapers in my diaper bag because it will get full of ants. I have washed and switched bags more times than I can tell you and I'm getting tired of washing clean diapers.

So it's not the fitteds and it's not the hemp because what about the ATD AIOs? I thought maybe it's because some have a few stains but some are stain free so it's not that.

Is there anything I can do short of switching completely to CPFs?? This is so frustrating and DH is getting really upset too.


----------



## Lucy (Nov 21, 2001)

Ok, I had a problem last summer with ants getting in the diaper pail. what worked for me was sprinkling a little tea tree oil in the pail. they cant stand the stuff!!! If its not already in your wash routine, try sprinking a little in your wash cycle, it may be enough to repel them.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

We have an ant problem in our house - oh they make me crazy!! I haven't had them on my diapers yet, but it is still too cold for them to be out. If you can find where they are coming from (corner, under the carpet, baseboards, etc.) put a little oatmeal around it. They eat the oatmeal and carry it back to the queen and the oatmeal swells in their bellys and they die. Instant mashed potatoes work too. Now for the diapers, maybe get some plastic bins or bags or something to store the diapers in. It's weird that they go for clean diapers like that, wish I had a solution for you.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Maybe they are attracted to your detergent? I would try switching and see if it helps. Definately try Tea Tree oil too. And get some Terro Ant Killer. It's made with borax so it is pesticide free and non toxic.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

I had THE WORST ant problem all last summer and fall. They didn't bother my dipes, but I did find a non-chemical problem solver. (And I tried EVERYTHING.) SIDEWALK CHALK, BABY! Get a big ol' stick or two of it and color wherever the ants are coming in -- around baseboards, moulding around doors, windows, whatever. Draw a heavy line. They hate chalk and won't cross a chalk line! Anytime I saw them struggling to get through the line, I would go back and color more, making sure I left lots of dust. It looks stupid (helps if you can match the color to the walls a little), but it really does work. You can even draw outside if you find where they're coming in.

Hope this helps keep them away from your diapers!


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

These are great suggestions! I never heard of Terro... I'll have to get some. I have sidewalk chalk and oatmeal and TTO too!
I never put TTO in my wash but I'll start!


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

By the way and







T I know, Terro is cheap, like $2. Your best bet would be to look at a franchise type hardware store, like True Value. I've heard of the chalk, red pepper and all of that but these just make the ants go away. From what I understand Terro is brought back to the nest and shared with the queen and she dies, as do all of the other ants. We get ants every fall and spring and I have been using one thing of Terro for almost 2 years now. It does take a couple of weeks at most for them to completely go away but once they are gone they are gone.

Back on topic, I hope your dipes are ant free soon. I didn't see this the first time I read the thread but I would definately get an airtight container to keep them in too, like a Rubbermaid tote or something.


----------

